# Flow bindings size, too tight or room to spare?



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a pair of 11.5 (29.5) Ride Lasso's and trying to fit into L or XL Flow NX2-GT's. This size is the listed extreme end for L's. I have both sizes here. With the size L and the boot centered, the Lasso's rub against the inside part binding, at the bolts for the highback. The XL's on the other hand have about 1-2mm of gap on each side at the same point. What's better, having a fair amount of extra space so the boot is floating around or constant rubbing of the boot? 

i'm leaning towards the XL as my experience with these Rides is they can wear easily. Unfortunately, you can often never tell with these things unless ridden for a day or two.

A couple pics showing the difference on one side.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

I've been riding flows for years and I can confirm, narrow heelcups are definitely an issue if you have bigger feet. I'm a 9.5 so I escape this problem but it's still borderline in my L flows. I would probably go with the XL in your case unless you have some wicked overhang. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

it's the same with ride capo xl, and size 30.5 salomon boots with footprint reduction. i have a gap, on the sideways, more than 2, 3 mm...and because of the movement i think, if i dont really crank down the buckles the straps are coming loose. one thing i have to check once in a while, but maybe with flow strapping system its different
what can i say its that i prefer "damaging" the boot instead of boot movement.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Xl no doubt. I have 11.5 flow boots and xl bindings. No way a l would work...


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

Interesting, looks like we have a slight difference of opinion happening here. 

I have to believe Flow did not _intend _for boots to be rubbing up against those metal bolts during use. The question is does it really matter. I could see the possibility of unwanted pinching happening on the heel with the L when leaning. The fact that I can't even slip a piece of paper between the boot and the bolts with the boots inserted makes me lean in the direction of going with the XL. There's enough adjustment left on the straps and no appreciable overhang with the larger model so I think it'll be fine. It's only a bit over an ounce heavier than the L too which surprised me.

I have a question into Flow's support about it. I'll circle back here if they ever respond. Thanks for the responses!


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

eelpout said:


> Interesting, looks like we have a slight difference of opinion happening here.
> 
> I have to believe Flow did not _intend _for boots to be rubbing up against those metal bolts during use. The question is does it really matter. I could see the possibility of unwanted pinching happening on the heel with the L when leaning. The fact that I can't even slip a piece of paper between the boot and the bolts with the boots inserted makes me lean in the direction of going with the XL. There's enough adjustment left on the straps and no appreciable overhang with the larger model so I think it'll be fine. It's only a bit over an ounce heavier than the L too which surprised me.
> 
> I have a question into Flow's support about it. I'll circle back here if they ever respond. Thanks for the responses!


I've been riding Flows and Gnus for years and as I said, there is a noticeable narrowness of the heel area if you're in boots too big for the intended size binding, but I wouldn't say it affects riding at all. The only time I've noticed it at all is upon entry and it's only really if I'm trying to kick in too far back on the binding. As long as you go by the size chart and don't have an obnoxiously fat boot, I think you'll be fine in either one. Do what you're most comfortable with. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

after further pondering, looks like I'll keep the L's, rather than the XL's. 

I have an old pair of (trashed) Van Contras lying around in the Goodwill pile and tried their fit out as well. They have quite a different footprint to the Ride's even though they are the same 11.5 size. They are slightly bulkier all over, but narrower at the heel and longer. Trying them with the bindings reminded me that there is that adjustment available on the Flow's and if I was still using the Vans, I would move the highback to the back hole to get a better angle on the boot and centering on the footbed. 

The XL's just seem _too _big and there is an increased possibility of the heel moving around with that large gap. With Flow's I think it's important to get as much heel control as one can, since there is no real "cup."

Never did hear back from Flow support. They use to be quite good. Had not realized they were purchased by Nidecker last year. Heh, Nidecker apparently owns Now Bindings as well. Never heard back from them on a couple questions either.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

eelpout said:


> after further pondering, looks like I'll keep the L's, rather than the XL's.
> 
> I have an old pair of (trashed) Van Contras lying around in the Goodwill pile and tried their fit out as well. They have quite a different footprint to the Ride's even though they are the same 11.5 size. They are slightly bulkier all over, but narrower at the heel and longer. Trying them with the bindings reminded me that there is that adjustment available on the Flow's and if I was still using the Vans, I would move the highback to the back hole to get a better angle on the boot and centering on the footbed.
> 
> ...


Tbh I think you'll be fine. As I said before, as long as you don't have an obnoxiously fat boot, you can go with the L. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Blaze182 (Sep 7, 2009)

FWIW I have Ride boots in size 12.5 and use Flow NX2-GT bindings in size L and don't have a problem.


----------

